# Collar change



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

Teddy is great but a prong collar makes him sooo much better behaved on walks.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

How brutal 

I have never used a prong collar but it is a good training aid for some dogs. As with any training aid, use it to teach good behavior. Don't let it become a crutch. Once taught, a dog should walk at heel, with or without any type of collar, on or off lead.


----------



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

SRW said:


> How brutal
> 
> I have never used a prong collar but it is a good training aid for some dogs. As with any training aid, use it to teach good behavior. *Don't let it become a crutch. Once taught, a dog should walk at heel, with or without any type of collar, on or off lead*.


Understood. Our trainer ( who consistently reminds us of his 44 years experience) provided it and we are under his direction. Teddy is waking better in general. Oh, power steering is so nice though. He gets lots of praise for his good waking too. 

We used to have this “choke chain” for a beagle shepherd mix We had when I was a kid. Now that was awful, and actually could choke them! The pinch collar can only pinch so far, and not choke.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Mister F said:


> Understood. Our trainer ( who consistently reminds us of his 44 years experience) provided it and we are under his direction. Teddy is waking better in general. Oh, power steering is so nice though. He gets lots of praise for his good waking too.
> 
> We used to have this “choke chain” for a beagle shepherd mix We had when I was a kid. Now that was awful, and actually could choke them! The pinch collar can only pinch so far, and not choke.


Slip leads, pinch collars, choke collars all work when properly used. I think pinch collars probably make it more black and white for a dog that really wants to pull a lot. Pull and it instantly hurts, don't pull and hear "good dog", a clear choice with immediate consequences.
A very experienced friend makes his own pinch collars out of a specific type of chain. He says they work much better than the prong type pinch collars. He worked with pointing dogs for many years so I am certain that he knows what he is talking about.


----------

